# Pair of SMPD22 reflectors for M520 SPDs



## e-rider (21 Nov 2010)

As title.

They are the black plastic platforms you often get with new Shimano SPD pedals.


----------



## Kestevan (22 Nov 2010)

PM me your address.

I'm fairly certain I have some in the shed you can have.


----------



## e-rider (22 Nov 2010)

PM sent


----------

